# Senators clash over DOJ nominee, history with convicted cop killer's case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senators clash over DOJ nominee, history with convicted cop killer's case*

Published March 05, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook9 Twitter46 Gplus1









A controversial Justice Department nominee is at the center of a dramatic clash on Capitol Hill, as lawmakers prepare to vote Wednesday on whether to move the nomination forward despite mounting concerns about his past work on behalf of convicted cop killer Mumia Abu-Jamal. 
Debo Adegbile's confirmation is by no means assured, despite Democrats pushing through new Senate rules that allow such nominations to advance with just 51 votes -- as opposed to the customary 60. Last week, a high-profile Democrat -- Pennsylvania Sen. Bob Casey -- came out against Adegbile. Several moderate Democrats facing re-election this year have not said which way they will vote.

ADVERTISEMENT

A test vote is set for shortly before noon.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-convicted-cop-killer-case/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

A fine example of how our "Justice" department feels about law enforcement officers.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This job should be given to an individual of the highest integrity. Not a fool like this, who couldn't just do his disgusting job.
Instead, he organized race-baiting protests on his client's behalf and created a defense which attempted to savagely disparage the good name and reputation of slain Officer Daniel Faulker. He crossed a line which puts him in the same category as his client in my eyes.
He'll pay the price until his buddy, obama finds him some other cushy job on the DL.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

He'll get in, mark my words, so he can push dear leader's racist agenda


----------

